# Why can't Kurt Angle stand up straight?



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

He had knee & neck surgeries multiple times so I guess That's it.


----------



## WorldClass (Oct 6, 2017)

It's a robot the real Kurt Angle became a used car salesman and now living in small town south of Pittsburgh making meth in his undies .


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

That's the same question I made to my myself, a man who can't even stand up straight, shouldn't be in a ring


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

I am sure injuries have a hand in it.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Years of wrestling, alcohol and pills. :woo


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

WorldClass said:


> It's a robot the real Kurt Angle became a used car salesman and now living in small town south of Pittsburgh making meth in his undies .


Re: Why can't Kurt Angle's robot stand up straight?



I would say he stands normal, haven't noticed him hunching. But, if there is any it's likely from years of hard wrestling.


----------



## LoveMyMoos (Apr 2, 2017)

JTB33b said:


> Kurt Angle is always bent over like he just pulled his back out. His knees are always bent while he is just standing there. And this leads me to another question, if he can't even stand straight due to past injuries how the hell is he passing physicals?


He seems the same doctor as Matt Hardy for his physicals?


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Because he has a broken freakin' neck.

:kurtcry


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

That man's body is so beat up and you fucks still wanna see him wrestle?

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheAman (Nov 2, 2015)

This is why I had no interest in seeing him back in a WWE ring. His TNA run was painful to watch, because I was sure he was going to end up dying in it.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

And still majority of people on this forum make fun of Alexa and Miz who uses safe styles to not end like that, not gonna disrespect Angle he sacrificed his body to entertain a lot of people but it's hard to watch him like this.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> That man's body is so beat up and you fucks still wanna see him wrestle?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


I think they do.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Brodus Clay said:


> And still majority of people on this forum make fun of Alexa and Miz who uses safe styles to not end like that, not gonna disrespect Angle he sacrificed his body to entertain a lot of people but it's hard to watch him like this.


Safe style doesn't prevent drug abuse.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Sad actually. He gave so much, what a legend.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

I's actually sad, but at the same time I can't stop laughing when I see him, like I feel he is gonna fell down back any moment. :lmao

Poor Angle.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Safe style doesn't prevent drug abuse.


And doing drugs doesn't destroy your body like that, of course it was part of the issue but the majority of how fucked Angle physically it's now it's because of all the wrestling he did.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

His injury history. Why they're making him wrestle again is beyond me. Angle's doing decent as GM, leave him be and let the wrestlers be the ones who wrestle.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Dunno what's so funny about it with his injury history... Even more if he still can own most of the people posting here physically


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Sad actually. He gave so much, what a legend.


I dont see much wrong with it? I have similiar posture, im working on straightening my back as I walk but i feel like a self important twat walking around chest out. Not saying his reasoning is same but way posts went I thought he was entirely hunched like an old man.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

CMPrinny said:


> I dont see much wrong with it? I have similiar posture


That's not how regular folks stand that's all :draper2 

Your knees aren't supposed to be bent that way all the time


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

Didnt notice the knees. Even still looks like a relaxed stance and he is looking down on someone.

I dunno, i dont really pay attention to people so not sure whats so odd.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I thought this during the Steph and HHH segments on Raw, his knees seem weirdly bent and he just can't seem to stand straight. At first I couldn't work out if it was a recent thing or something he's always had; it just looks odd but obviously with what Kurt's gone through you can understand it. He's his own worst enemy in some ways though but he obviously is the main person pushing for himself to compete. As long as it's limited to multi-person matches that hopefully lessens his chances of hurting himself but inevitably (Mania I guess) he'll be working 1 on 1.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Sad actually. He gave so much, what a legend.


Hey Kurt,


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

CMPrinny said:


> I dont see much wrong with it? I have similiar posture, im working on straightening my back as I walk but i feel like a self important twat walking around chest out. Not saying his reasoning is same but way posts went I thought he was entirely hunched like an old man.


My dad has the same issue. He's had problems with his back for years.


----------



## takermaniac93 (Oct 18, 2017)

People with back problems will have that.It doesn't affect the person just makes them look weird when standing. My dad and uncle have it and we laugh all the time.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Slow.... Stiff...

I feel like he's stuck in the mud almost....


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Years and years of injuries have caught up to him.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

cesaro_christmas_SOCKS said:


> Re: Why can't Kurt Angle's robot stand up straight?


It was built by the same people who make the WWE 2K games. 

Naturally there are going to be tons of glitches.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Kurt Angle is one of my top ten favorites ever and is a hero to America. Having said that, I don't know what the hell his problem is these days. Geez loosen up Kurt you are always so TENSE what's wrong with ya. It's not the same Kurt Angle us fans from his original WWE run fell in love with. He's not charming like he once was, he's not funny like he once was and barely plays intense well. I'm going to give the guy more time but so far he's bombing bad. Not only is he bending his knees like his entire legs are made out of robotic steel. He's also showing no charisma and no enthusiasm. Looks like an old man that wants to keep doing this but his body and mind is telling him no. I don't really know what to say besides let's wait until he wrestles a full one on one match. Right now he is standing up like an 80 year old man something's odd about him since he returned.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

We will see how he looks in the singlet. Back when he was in TNA his arms started to look really skinny due to pinched nerves in his neck. No matter how hard he would work out his arms the arms would not grow and look dried up.


----------



## Alberta_Beef (May 20, 2016)

The first time I noticed it was when Steph was berating him, I thought it was intentional to almost look like a scolded dog with his tail between his legs. Then on SDL, I noticed he was still standing like that when in a position of dominance. Back injuries makes the most sense, it definitely fucks with your posture. I also think the cut of his suits extrapolate the look and make it look worse than it is. If he wore a more slim fitting suit, I think it wouldn't accentuate that posture nearly as much.


----------



## ManiT (Feb 24, 2015)

Brodus Clay said:


> And still majority of people on this forum make fun of Alexa and *Miz who uses safe styles* to not end like that, not gonna disrespect Angle he sacrificed his body to entertain a lot of people but it's hard to watch him like this.



Great.

Now give me a list of 10 good 1 vs 1 Miz matches.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

NitroMark said:


> Hey Kurt,


I'd be very surprised f Kurt hasn't contacted Page already. Surely Jericho would've vouched for Page, too.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Years of doing damage to them and years of knee injuries, at this point I doubt he has any cartilage left.

Even towards the end of his Impact run he was looking to be in pretty bad shape too.







WorldClass said:


> It's a robot the real Kurt Angle became a used car salesman and now living in small town south of Pittsburgh making meth in his undies .


True story.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

His body is so beat up because he sacrificed it so many times over the years to entertain wrestling fans.

Kurt Angle is a GOD, and you will treat him with respect.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

Its a shame how his problems are clearly catching up with him but it is what it is I guess.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

ManiT said:


> Great.
> 
> Now give me a list of 10 good 1 vs 1 Miz matches.


*0* but healthy as fuck.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

Just_Bring_It101 said:


> We will see how he looks in the singlet. Back when he was in TNA his arms started to look really skinny due to pinched nerves in his neck. No matter how hard he would work out his arms the arms would not grow and look dried up.


that started happening back in his WWE days.


----------



## troubleman1218 (Jul 2, 2013)

DoctorWhosawhatsit said:


> It was built by the same people who make the WWE 2K games.
> 
> Naturally there are going to be tons of glitches.


Yukes have really fell off after SVR2006.


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Kurt looks pretty warped. It's like he's wearing an invisible leather outfit that suffered rain damage.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Because he doesn't threaten the position of the Big Dog of course .


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

A total fuck you to Daniel Bryan too


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

SovereignVA said:


> His body is so beat up because he sacrificed it so many times over the years to entertain wrestling fans.
> 
> Kurt Angle is a GOD, and you will treat him with respect.


Kurt Angle is out of shape, he can't even stand up straight, he's done, it's clear that he can't wrestle anymore. So he shouldn't be taking a big spot at Wrestlemania, it disgusts me that someone in the condition of Angle is going to be in one of the top matches in the next Wrestlemania. I hope he leaves


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Amazing he can get cleared but Daniel Bryan can't


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Kurt Angle is out of shape, he can't even stand up straight, he's done, it's clear that he can't wrestle anymore. So he shouldn't be taking a big spot at Wrestlemania, it disgusts me that someone in the condition of Angle is going to be in one of the top matches in the next Wrestlemania. I hope he leaves


If he leaves, will you follow him too?


----------



## God Of Anger Juno (Jan 23, 2017)

ManiT said:


> Great.
> 
> Now give me a list of 10 good 1 vs 1 Miz matches.


What does Angle's health problems has to do with any of Miz matches? 

lol mark.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That´s clearly a back issue. So on top of all his neck problems he also has a serious back problem. The guy should not be anyhwere near a ring. I guess WWE´s new "we care policy" only regards concussion and CTE, because of the potential lawsuits. Nobody has ever sued a sports organization for fucked up knees or backs post career.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

well kane is hardly top drawer material these days yet you are ok with him.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Injuries piling up and all that he had to go through. If he does wrestle at Wrestlemania, I hope that should be the last he ever does considering he does look totally banged up.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

he's been standing like this for nearly a decade


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

All those years of carrying TNA have done a number on him. :kurtcry


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Scott Steiner said Kurt Angle had a 0% chance of carrying TNA on his back cus Kurt Angle KNEWS that he couldn't beat Scott Steiner and he wasn't even gonna TRY but BAH GAWD Kurt did try and carried TNA despite his -72 and 1/83% chance of carrying TNA

Like a true American HERO


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm surprised he can even stand at this point.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank Christ I'm not the only one who's been questioning that since he returned. Angle always looks like he's half-kneeling when he's in the ring. Didn't do him any favors when HHH went face to face with him on Raw and Angle looked about as tall as a cruiserweight.

Are his knees really that fucked?


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

It looks so weird, but it mustn’t be that serious? Maybe?


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

He looks fucking pathetic in the ring. Doing the triple suplex very slowly, wasting time to get up in between each suplex. And his Angle Slam looks so bad. Stop using that move if he can't do it powerfully like he used to.


----------

